# Check trichs? Even with seeds?



## Shockeclipse (Aug 10, 2009)

So somewhere down the line I had a plant gi herm on me and pollenate my ladies.  In cases like this am I still watching trichs to tell harvest or does that change?  I was pretty sure the plants focus on the seed production once pollinated and that is their main goal instead of trich production.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 10, 2009)

> I was pretty sure the plants focus on the seed production once pollinated and that is their main goal instead of trich production.



I dont know about that. Look at some of the Ole Miss testing vids. All the buds Ive seen them test have had seeds. And they were pulling in insane THC numbers like 31-33%. 
Might depend on the plant. I think some of them like to work. Back when growing Jack Herer, the plants with some seeds seemed to be better than the ones I managed to keep without. But with others like NL did seem better without.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 10, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I dont know about that. Look at some of the Ole Miss testing vids. All the buds Ive seen them test have had seeds. And they were pulling in insane THC numbers like 31-33%.
> Might depend on the plant. I think some of them like to work. Back when growing Jack Herer, the plants with some seeds seemed to be better than the ones I managed to keep without. But with others like NL did seem better without.


So I should still be going by trichs?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes. I always did.
They are still going to turn.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2009)

i too wondered this. also if like me i got a sativa (my frogfor those who know it) and its still got over month to go i think yet and the seeds are almost startin to pop out the callyxes already.
  once it pops the seeds out an tehy matured then does that mean teh plant as well is at its window or does it just continue with flowering as is destined according to its norm?

is that kinda same thing u wonderin too shock?


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i too wondered this. also if like me i got a sativa (my frogfor those who know it) and its still got over month to go i think yet and the seeds are almost startin to pop out the callyxes already.
> once it pops the seeds out an tehy matured then does that mean teh plant as well is at its window or does it just continue with flowering as is destined according to its norm?
> 
> is that kinda same thing u wonderin too shock?


yea pretty much, we grow seedless so that the plant's focus on bud growth and trich production til the very end of its life.  I was under the impression that they are simply "waiting" to be pollinated that whole time.  And I was pretty sure that growth slows and the plants fo us most of their energy forming seeds.  And I would imagine that would be the end of their life cycle once the seeds are done?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2009)

:bump:

:confused2:
anyone else???


----------



## 420grower (Aug 13, 2009)

o.k. tric count is genetic,it is potent or it isn't,growers that clone from clones also notice a drop in trics at times,so don't think for one minute that your meds won't be,seeds sometimes take 1-2 weeks longer to mature,making you wait until top potency,don't rush them,your meds could be killer,and with seed you can grow it again,good luck


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> So somewhere down the line I had a plant gi herm on me and pollenate my ladies.  In cases like this am I still watching trichs to tell harvest or does that change?  I was pretty sure the plants focus on the seed production once pollinated and that is their main goal instead of trich production.


If the seeds were produced from hermie pollen,.."I" suggest/beg you to destroy them. They ARE embedded with the hermie tendency. You have essentially 'selectively' bred FOR that characteristic. 
Any further procreation with hermie genetics, only further ingrains it in future generations.
IMO/E.. ignore the seed maturity,(they're worthless anyway).. judge your maturity by the trikes..


----------



## Six (Aug 17, 2009)

I was always told that once they go to seed you should harvest them because quality goes downhill from there....like you said, all there energy from that point goes into seed production...but i dont know from experience, just the he said she said stuff, ya know...


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2009)

six<<   most all my girls have sum/few seeds in they buds form herm pollen.
  and yes hick i just been chuckin the beans LOL.  
...  but anyway i waited still on trich color to harvest and potency wasnt off from anythin i've smoked that was seedless :confused2:


----------



## Six (Aug 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> six<<   most all my girls have sum/few seeds in they buds form herm pollen.
> and yes hick i just been chuckin the beans LOL.
> ...  but anyway i waited still on trich color to harvest and potency wasnt off from anythin i've smoked that was seedless :confused2:



Definately good to know, thankyou zip....come to think of it i had a hermie in my last batch but i didnt realize until i actually broke her up to smoke and found seeds....i did watch the trich's and harvested at about 30/70 amber to cloudy ratio...was good smoke....

And yes hick, i destroyed the beans....lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 17, 2009)

I always figured that it was much like a pepper with its heat or near any other plant. The THC was its defense. So it would produce more when holding seeds.
And plants without, some are more potent because they are more compressed. Seeds open gaps, allowing air and drying throughout.  Which once a layer reaches a certain point. Much like if you dump wax on a sponge, nothing more can ceap through.
So all in all. Seeded might have a higher THC ratings. But Unseeded has a higher resin value.
Thus what I found about some strains being more potent with, and some strains being more potent without. Was all based on the strain and its production each way.
I think thats why at Ole Miss they do nothing but shoot for the THC rating over resin and complete bud value. And what they test is the seeded strains.


----------

